# New to FF - 41, very low AMH



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi there everyone,

I'm new to FF so i thought i would just introduce myself. I'm a little lost & confused about what I'm about to try, so I'm hoping for some words of encouragement & being pointed in the right direction. Initially posted this in the "introduce yourself" section & got pointed in this direction for some adivce. (so sorry if you've had to read this twice).

Not sure of where to start, but here goes... I am 41 years, my DH is 27. I've had children previously. Both DDS now aged 16 & 15. My first pregnancy was a twin (identical) one, but i sadly lost one to cot death when the twins were just 5 weeks old. Although terribly scared, had youngest DD 20 months later as I thought my first child would want a sibling (by the way they fight now, I guess she didn't, lol). I then opted to be sterilised immediately after. 

Fast forward several years & I have now been with my new husband for just over 3 years (married for 9 months) & wanting to have our own baby. Because of the sterilisation, my consultant suggested I just try straight for IVF. Started the ball rolling a couple of weeks ago with the standard blood tests, only to be completely devastated & shocked to discover that my AMH is terribly low at just 0.9. Guess I was under the misguided delusion that I would still be as fertile as i was 15 years ago, lol. The consultant said that his normal advice would be to give up on the idea of IVF unless we opted to use donor eggs. However, he is saying that seeing as I have conceived naturally in the past, he thinks it might be worth a go at a short, but high dose of meds to see if the follicles produce as my body may react well. If the scan identifies that the meds are working, then we shall proceed - if the scan shows nothing of much excitement is happening, he will advise us to stop treatment. Am I right in thinking that this short dose is what you all call a "short protocol"?

As my next cycle is too close, we are now waiting to get everything organised & in place for when my next cycle is due towards end of February when he recommends we start meds on day 2.

Started to eat more healthily, cutting right down on my daily tea, have cut alcohol out completely but I am wondering if there is anything else at all I should or could be doing to prepare for what lies ahead? Have heard about DHEA - just wondering how i would get this or would it have to be prescribed to me by the clinic?

Any words of wisdom would be really welcome. Everything all seems to be in a different language to me at the moment   

Many thanks, Sweets xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya sweet  why don't you coming along in the over 40 own egg site.
Becky7 xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Sweets,

Not sure about DHEA myself, although I have heard it is very good, I don't know how to go about getting it.

On the other hand, I have heard that Evening Primrose Oil and Co Enzyme Q10 can help with egg quality in us 'older' ladies. I hope so anyway, cos I am taking both (among a cocktail of other supplements / meds) in preparation for down regging mid Feb.

Im also taking Calcium & Vit D, Vit C and Zinc, Folic Acid, Pregnacare Conception & low dose Aspirin

Loads more info here:- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info - printed off a list of supplements I need to buy tomorrow  

Seems like my body has suddenly picked up on last weeks low AMH news and has surprised me with my AF today which means my last cycle was only 25 days   Is this going to make things harder for me now? Need to give the clinic a rough date of when my next AF is due... the ways things are going, their guess is as good as mine. I might be better at throwing a pin at February's page to see where it lands (so frustrating when all my previous months have been 26 - 28 days, which I was told was perfect)  

Anyway, positive thoughts & back to work 

Sweets


----------

